# 2 yr old male won’t come inside



## OxfordMom (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello! We have a 2 year old emotional, loving and headstrong male Vizsla who recently is refusing to come into the house after being outside. This started after my husband and I went back to work and our nanny started. This has never been an issue before as he usually hates going outside alone unless we are out there with him or he will do his business and then whine to come back in. Now when we take him out during the work week he won’t come back inside and it has become a game of “catch me if you can” where he will come up to the door and then run away. He gets plenty of exercise during the day and we have tried using his commands, persuading him with treats and tennis ball but nothing is working unless he decides to come in on his own time. Does anyone have any helpful advice on how to handle? We love that he is outdoors but it’s challenging when we need to leave the house and he refuses to come in. Thank you!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't let him out unless he's on lead. Redouble your recall training and don't let him off lead until he's reliable.


----------



## Najo (Feb 16, 2018)

Mine makes a game out of it as well, usually he can tell when I am in a hurry and he ups his game. I have an enclosed backyard so when he does it I just close the door and walk away, when I hear him paw the door I know I have won that round. He is doing it far less now. 

Another thought, have you worked with the nanny to make sure a positive environment is being maintained, and attention is given to the pup and the kids?


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Najo said:


> Mine makes a game out of it as well, usually he can tell when I am in a hurry and he ups his game. I have an enclosed backyard so when he does it I just close the door and walk away, when I hear him paw the door I know I have won that round. He is doing it far less now.
> 
> Another thought, have you worked with the nanny to make sure a positive environment is being maintained, and attention is given to the pup and the kids?



Same here.....my 11-month old V knows exactly when it's quitting time and get further and further away when he's off leash. Working in recall is my main priority right now. He's well behaved in every other sense.

Good luck......


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we had this with Bende. since he was very food driven as a pup (he acted as if he was a rescue dog lacking resources at early stage, which is the opposite of reality, so go figure), we would have his kibble constantly in a zip lock bag. every time we let him out and after potty he started sniffing we would call him and open the bag. the scent and noise together brought him back quickly. we added a whistle later on and after a while whistle and praise replaced any food after many different scenarios outdoors. At 2 years he was pretty stabile recall anywhere and he is now the best recall dog at 2.5 years we have regular off leash hikes in areas where there is lots of wildlife and it only takes if audible distance a `come to me`, if a bit further out of sight running out for hunt a whistle and he is back. we also have had a lots of stay in place practice followed by come to me which thought him to listen. 
it won`t happen from one day to another, you do regular sessions in different settings, lots of praising and patience, and will get there. don`t forget they are the ultimate velcro dogs


----------

